# Party game??



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I was just watching The Addams Family and the scene where they go out to play "Wake the Dead" made a light bulb come on in my head.

I've got a cemetery haunt, I've got a couple of boxes of bones. There's a party game in here somewhere!

I envision something like a bone scavenger hunt, minus any real digging (though some may be hidden under the gravel in the yard). Hide bones around the haunt, give out prizes for the most bones? Maybe assign some sort of points to different bones so some bones are worth more than others, perhaps?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

When the kids were little we played a game I called "assemble the skeleton". I would take 3 bluckies and take them apart. I would leave hands on arms and feet on legs. Make sure you color code the bones. I made one bluckie with red marks, one with blue and one with black. I would scatter these in the cemetary. Usually the kids would be in three teams of 3. A flashlight was issued one per team. Only one person per team was allowed to go out and find their color of bones at a time. After they found one, they brought it back and the next person went looking for another bone. First team to find all the bones and assemble the skeleton won.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you have a master drawing so that they would know what the finished skeleton was supposed to look like? That would help them know whether they found all of the bones or not too.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

There are several hanging around to look at. And I only had 8 pieces to collect.


----------



## vamp_girl (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh wow indy that sounds like a really fun game


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

There's a really great game called Arrrgh-Tect (That's being reprinted in the near future as Ugg-tect) where players in teams of two try to assemble a structure built of colored blocks. The catch is, one player on a team has the card with what the structure needs to look like in the end, and it's the other player who has to assemble it. The one with the card has to relate how to construct the structure to the builder using only non-verbal communication (There's a little cheat sheet where different gestures can indicate different colors, or a bonk on the head means you've done it right, two bonks is wrong.)

You might need to print some components yourself, but you could easily re-theme it as zombies, skeletons or Frankenstein, using colored bones to make a shape instead of blocks to make a structure.

You can check it out here: http://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/60131/ugg-tect

I can assure you though, it's a blast as a party game.


----------

